# Newest Form of Rail Transport?



## MrFSS (May 31, 2007)

This video is lengthy, but interesting. Have a look

.


----------



## printman2000 (May 31, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> This video is lengthy, but interesting. Have a look




Seems like it would be difficult/impossible to get out at a high platform.

Also seems to me a bus to train transfer makes more sense. Why tie up a rail line with a bus that holds 15-20 people. Just drop them at a station and let them connect to a real train.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 31, 2007)

The old addage runs true: it's better to do one thing well than two things badly. It's neither a particularly effecient train not a particularly practical bus. It also looks hideous to the point of probably making children cry...

Another more successful application of the same basic idea is the tram-train. There are a number of them around the world, and the first city centre tracks have just been laid about two blocks from here in Strasbourg for a system that'll open in a few years time. Cities with tram trains include Karlsrühe, Saarbrücken, Paris, Lyon and arguably Sheffield, because the Sheffield Supertram is almost closer to an EMU than a tram in design.

*j*


----------

